# Some Help/Advice On This Ulysee Nardin Pw



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

So the story goes a little like this......

A little while back i aquired a box of what was mainly Rolex parts/cases as i am in the process of a Sub 5512 project so it was not exactly a cheap box of bits, in that said box of bits was a Ulysse Nardin pocket watch that has been converted in to a wristwatch, the movement is Nardin and the case is correctly stamped.

It is a lovely thing, needs to be regulated as it runs but now and again stops, it comes up at around 48mm in diameter but is not something i would use or wear and i dont know what to do with it, i have no clue what it is worth and could do with some advice.

Cosmetically the condition is really very good.

what do you think? any advice welcome

Dave


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

Anyone know anything at all about these?

Regards

Dave


----------



## besspeg (Jul 29, 2010)

Watch-nut said:


> Anyone know anything at all about these?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


HOW BIG IS THE WATCH ?


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

besspeg said:


> Watch-nut said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anything at all about these?
> ...


It is around 48mm


----------

